# 10 invitations Spotify à offrir



## Tibiniou (27 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous

J'ai obtenu il y a quelques jours une invit pour utiliser Spotify. Depuis, je n'en décolle plus !!!
Ce logiciel est tout simplement fabuleux : il vous permet, un peu a la manière de Deezer, d'écouter des musiques en ligne, sauf que dans le cas présent c'est bien une application a part entière.
Le répertoire est immense et continue de s'agrandir de 10 000 titres par jour...
Pour plus d'infos : https://www.spotify.com/en/about/press/concept-video/

Bref, toujours est il que j'ai aujourd'hui 10 invit à offrir à ceux que cela intéresse 
J'attend vos MP


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2009)

Je pige pas.

J'ai cliqué sur le bouzin "download" et ça a telechargé l'appli...

A quel niveau ya besoin d'invit?


----------



## Tibiniou (27 Mars 2009)

A l'ouverture de l'appli, il va te demander tes identifiants, que tu auras préalablement créés grace a l'invit


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2009)

Ah oué ok.

Ben j'en veux bien une alors.


----------



## Tibiniou (27 Mars 2009)

OK
--> ton mail en MP stp


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2009)

Et quand tu n'es pas connecté à internet ?


----------



## Tibiniou (27 Mars 2009)

ah ah , ben plus de zik, évidemment !
ca remplace pas iTunes c est certain


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

C'est en tout cas formidable !!

J'ai des invits aussi, pour qui veut !


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2009)

'tain...
Faut Tiger, au minimum... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2009)

C'est quoi déjà tiger?

10.4, 10.5?



(font chier ces noms de code j'arrive pas à retenir moi.)


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est quoi déjà tiger?
> 
> 10.4, 10.5?
> 
> ...


lire la FAQ


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2009)

Ca sert à quoi les invitations ?

On crée son compte librement ici : https://www.spotify.com/en/get-started/


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est quoi déjà tiger?
> 
> 10.4, 10.5?
> 
> ...


10.4...
Moi je suis encore sous Panther...
(10.3.9)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

J'en veux bien une !


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'en veux bien une !



Envoie ton mail par mp


----------



## Tibiniou (28 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Ca sert à quoi les invitations ?
> 
> On crée son compte librement ici : https://www.spotify.com/en/get-started/



il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'il s'agit d'une simple inscription, sans pour autant pouvoir utiliser le service immédiatement.
il y avait une news sur macg ou ils testaient l'appli et disaient avoir demandé une invit sur le site. il doit s'agir de ce formulaire. ils avaient attendus 1 semaine


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

Tibiniou a dit:


> il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'il s'agit d'une simple inscription, sans pour autant pouvoir utiliser le service immédiatement.
> il y avait une news sur macg ou ils testaient l'appli et disaient avoir demandé une invit sur le site. il doit s'agir de ce formulaire. ils avaient attendus 1 semaine



C'est bien cela.


Et j'ai attendu le même délai.


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2009)

Ah ?
Je dois avoir une bonne gueule alors, pour moi ce fut instantané.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Ah ?
> Je dois avoir une bonne gueule alors, pour moi ce fut instantané.



Nanti !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Envoie ton mail par mp



Laisse tomber vu que j'ai plus internet avant je ne sais pas quand donne en une à un autre .


----------



## CBi (28 Mars 2009)

Que j'aime mon Mac quand arrivent des softs comme celui-ci !


----------



## itako (28 Mars 2009)

Moi je veux bien une invite de la part d'un de vous deux


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> Moi je veux bien une invite de la part d'un de vous deux



Envoie ton mail par mp


----------



## Tibiniou (29 Mars 2009)

Il me reste encore 5 invit a distribuer :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2009)

Apparemment plus besoin d'invitation d'après Da Capo, sinon j'en aurais pris une


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Apparemment plus besoin d'invitation d'après Da Capo, sinon j'en aurais pris une



Ben je ne peux que relater ma seule expérience : j'ai donné une adresse mail, j'ai téléchargé et ça marche.


----------



## adriii (29 Mars 2009)

vous avez encore des invitations ?

parce que moi ça me tente bien d'en avoir une


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Mars 2009)

adriii a dit:


> vous avez encore des invitations ?
> 
> parce que moi ça me tente bien d'en avoir une



J'en ai encore...

Ton mail par mp  !


----------



## lio31 (19 Avril 2009)

Je n'ai qu'un mot : ATOMIQUE ! Ce logiciel est absolument fabuleux.

Et pour parachever cette expérience unique, je vous conseille de l'essayer avec : Airport Express sur votre chaine HiFi au travers du logiciel AIRFOIL (pas cher)....

Bonne écoute !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Vous en avez plus ?

J'aimerai découvrir, je sais pas si en Belgique c'est encore bloqué ?


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous en avez plus ?
> 
> J'aimerai découvrir, je sais pas si en Belgique c'est encore bloqué ?



Ben envoie ton mail par mp !


----------



## nemo77 (19 Avril 2009)

sinon aller par là ...

http://www.spotify.com/en/get-started/


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben envoie ton mail par mp !



Merci mais hélas ce n'est pas possible pour le moment en Belgique .


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci mais hélas ce n'est pas possible pour le moment en Belgique .



Ah, dommage...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Avril 2009)

Tiens. Moi aussi. 10 à offrir. Même méthode.


----------



## EMqA (1 Mai 2009)

Si il en reste, je suis preneur.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Mai 2009)

EMqA a dit:


> Si il en reste, je suis preneur.



Mail par mp ?


----------



## DeepDark (1 Mai 2009)

M'en reste 10 aussi...

(par MP... )


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2009)

inscrit directement sur là
2mn chrono et je suis en train de tester&#8230;


----------



## marc-book (1 Mai 2009)

Surprenant cet effet 'invitation' alors qu'il ne suffit que de s'inscrire .
En tout cas il est excellent ce logiciel.


----------



## BL2 (14 Mai 2009)

*Bonjour à tous, je cherche depuis pas mal de temps un moyen dobtenir une invitation.

Vivant en Belgique, la page https://www.spotify.com/en/invitation/" ne fonctionne pas pour moi.

  Quelquun me ferait-il le plaisir de bien vouloir minviter ?*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Spotify ne marche pas en Belgique.


----------



## BL2 (14 Mai 2009)

Même pas sous invitation ?

.... Ah bon... J'avais vu ceci, donc je m'étais dit qu'avec une invite il n'y aurait pas de souci...


----------



## DeepDark (14 Mai 2009)

BL2 a dit:


> Même pas sous invitation ?
> 
> .... Ah bon... J'avais vu ceci, donc je m'étais dit qu'avec une invite il n'y aurait pas de souci...


Et il n'y a plus besoin d'invitation pour s'inscrire


----------



## BL2 (14 Mai 2009)

En fait... Si.

Il est vrai que pour la France, lorsque l'on va sur la page indiquée ci-dessus, "l'inscription" se fait automatiquement.

Mais pour nous, petits Belges, ca ne fait que nous mettre dans une "liste d'attente"... Et du coups, on a rien... 


C'est pour ça que je voudrais essayer avec une invitation... Peut-être que ca ne marchera pas... Peut-être que si... Je verrais bien...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

BL2 a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je voudrais essayer avec une invitation... Peut-être que ca ne marchera pas... Peut-être que si... Je verrais bien...



Même avec une invitation ça ne marche pas.


----------



## BL2 (14 Mai 2009)

Arf... C'est mal barré alors...

Tampis, je vais donc devoir faire comme Mr et Mme tout le monde... Attendre la sortie officiel de Spotify..


----------



## quilovnic (14 Mai 2009)

Ben si ça marche mais il faut passer par un proxy français :

http://www.surferanonymement.com/

tu rentres l'adresse et ensuite tu t'inscris en mettant ton lien d'invitation.

Puis un fois fais, tu vas dans test préférences Spotify et tu indiques comme pays la belgique

Plus besoin de proxy une fois inscrit


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2009)

Pour l'instant seulement un projet: une radio pour Spotify.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2009)

On attend l'appli iPhone.
Il y a Spot qui marche sur les Jailbreakés, mais pas encore de version officielle...


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2009)

si qqun a encore une invit sous le coude ....
​


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> si qqun a encore une invit sous le coude ....
> ​



Ouaip... Tu m'envoies ton mail par mp ?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouaip... Tu m'envoies ton mail par mp ?



clique sur mon pseudo>envoyer mail 

merci


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> clique sur mon pseudo>envoyer mail
> 
> merci



Ah ben non parce qu'il faut que je rentre ton email dans mon interface spotify...


----------



## nemo77 (15 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> clique sur mon pseudo>envoyer mail
> 
> merci



essaye par là

//https://www.spotify.com/en/get-started/


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> essaye par là
> 
> //https://www.spotify.com/en/get-started/



suis pas totalement crétin quand même hein .... :mouais:

ça marche pas d'ici en belgique
par contre avec invit et bidouille donnée plus haut, ça le fait

théoriquement


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (1 Juillet 2009)

BL2 a dit:


> En fait... Si.
> 
> Il est vrai que pour la France, lorsque l'on va sur la page indiquée ci-dessus, "l'inscription" se fait automatiquement.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Depuis mon Iphone lorsque je vais sur le site Spotify, je cliques sur commencer et là une fenêtre s'ouvre et demande un code d'invitation ou de m'inscrire pour en recevoir une... Curieux je pensais que c'était ouvert pour le France... Faudra que j'essai d'ouvrir mon compte depuis mon Mac... C'est peut être parce que je suis sur mon Iphone ?

Merci !!


----------



## elKBron (12 Août 2009)

y'aurait il par hasard encore une invot de dispo siouplet ? 

(genre le mec il vient d'arriver de 15 ans passés dans le désert...)


Samantha Edith : je ne cherche plus... merci Deep


----------



## Slash91 (13 Décembre 2009)

Encore un qui sort du désert ...


Je suis aussi en Belgique et profiter d'une invitation serait super cool 

Est-ce encore possible?


----------



## bazino (23 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'envoyer une invitation pour Spotify, ce serait gentil. 

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2010)

plus besoin
(en france)

va voir


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2010)

Me semble bien que ce n'est plus utile...


----------

